# Idaho boating recommendations…



## mikeljcarr (Apr 28, 2016)

Doing a five day trip on the Middlefork salmon next week. Was hoping to boat something else afterwards. Only have 2 to 3 days; what other runs would be good to check out while we're in the area? Overnighters would be preferred but not necessary.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

since you will be in the area... Salmon Sunbeam run, and piece of cake for a combined 21 miles is pretty fun. (it's all road side, and lots of camping along the highway) or you could head back towards Boise, and hit the southfork of the payette, the cabarton run on the payette, and the main payette. Or maybe head over towards riggins and do the lower salmon (but you might be short on time for that one)


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Turn the corner and run the Main in 2-3 days. Cheaper to have your car shuttled to the Main take-out vs. the Middle take-out. 

If that doesn't work, run the daily 7+ mile stretch on the Main above the Confluence starting at above the Pine Creek bridge down to the take-out about 1/2 mile above Panther Creek. A fun class III daily stretch, all roadside, fun for laps. Camping at Spring Creek or dispersed camping up Panther Creek. There is a beach across the river from the road about a mile up from Panther creek where you could also camp float in style. Don't forget about the Panther Creek hot springs. 

You could also put in higher up (about 5+ miles above Indianola) and float all the way down to Cache Bar or Corn Creek, a total of at least 30 miles if I remember right.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

FatmanZ said:


> Turn the corner and run the Main in 2-3 days. Cheaper to have your car shuttled to the Main take-out vs. the Middle take-out.


Wouldn't this involve picking up a permit to float the main?

would be awesome to do a middle main combination, but I've never been lucky to get back to back permits. or have friends pick up a permit to back any of mine up.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think the main permit season starts until June 20 or so. So it would be pre permit 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Montana Cat 65 (Jul 31, 2013)

FatmanZ said:


> Don't forget about the Panther Creek hot springs. .


Don't bother with Panther Creek Hot Springs; it's washed out and there's really nowhere to soak there right now. If you're running rafts, it's easier to put in at Spring Creek for the day stretch. Run to Cove Creek, or all the way to Corn Creek.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

PhilipJFry said:


> Wouldn't this involve picking up a permit to float the main?


Permit season starts June 20th on the Main Salmon, however you'll still need to grab a permit on recreation.gov for a pre-season float on the Main, along with user fees. 

Also note the permit stretch starts at Corn Creek - you can float all the miles above it without a permit.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

If you are driving back east after the MFS try the Madison, Gallatin, Yellowstone, Boulder and Stillwater Rivers, all along the I-80 route.

If driving back south east after MFS try the Snake, Greys and NF Shoshone Rivers. Or come to Colorado and enjoy some high water, sunshine and legal weed.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

FatmanZ said:


> Turn the corner and run the Main in 2-3 days. Cheaper to have your car shuttled to the Main take-out vs. the Middle take-out.
> .


Thats what i'd do! :mrgreen:


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Turn the corner and do the Main! Permits are not a big deal. Go to recreation.gov and search for "SALMON RIVER (4 RIVERS)" there are available permits every day until June 20th.


----------

